# Article



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Good article about the dogs on one of the local PD's getting vests donated.



New gear protects Manchester police dogs facing dangerous situations | New Hampshire NEWS07


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's awesome! K9's need protection too, especially when they are sent into harms way to flush out or detain suspects. Good on those folks who made it happen.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbup: Excellent!


----------

